# Ice fishing: Walleye?



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am looking for any advice/tips I can get on Ice fishing for Walleye and Walleye fishing in general. I have been wanting to catch one, but hadn't had any success yet. I was thinking about going to DC or something. I hear they like the "fire tiger" colored lures/baits, etc so I have some of those already. If anyone has any ideas I would appreciate any help I can get! Thanks!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Walleye are extremely difficult to catch through the ice in Utah. The reason is you can't use live minnows here. You may get the odd taker on a crawler or cutbait, but to target them through the ice is tough without a live minner.


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

up in the north woods we used minnows, but leeches produce well too. I dont know if you can fin them around here or not. we used crawlers in the summer but never through the ice.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

MN's got it right. We use the same techniques in Wisconsin. That and as many tip-ups as you have. I think the problem is you need a little live action, and hand jigging just one or two rods for walleye is a bit of a chore. That said, if you could get it right in their face- a guy could have some success.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw some leeches in the bait fridge at Sportsman's in Midvale. They were in a package.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone know of anywhere on DC that produces Walleye? I am really hoping to catch my first one this year!


----------

